# If you decided to make the most nicer collection with all the works of beethoven?



## Makis (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello,
i would like make one difficult quenstion (because is for me).
I decide to make a complete and the most nice is possible collection of Beethoven's works(and Vivaldi's, but lets i stay only at Beethoven's).
So i started read, look forums, opinnions, amazon e.t.c.
With a fast look and after visits at various forums and pages about it, i see that opinnions change from people to people(is normal i think), but also that from the thousands performences which you can find(and make you lost your mind), just some of them are little good.
So here is my quenstion exactly: IF YOU DECIDED TO MAKE THE MOST NICER COLLECTION WITH ALL THE WORKS OF BEETHOVEN WHICH WOULD WAS?
Here is a list what i did, after what i read:
Symphonies
Or Abaddo,or Karajan
Piano concertos 
Fleisher, or Murray-Perahia
Piano sonatas
Schnabel, or Gilels, or Pollini, or Arrau
String Quartets
Vegh's, or Talich's, or Takacs's
Violin Sonatas
Oistrakh-Oborin, or Anne Sophie Mutter
Violin Concertos
Francescatti
Cello and Piano Sonatas
Wispelwey-Lazic
Opera (Findelio)
Klemperer
It will be nice?I'm interesting for every opinnion, for people which love this music.
And something lastid i missed some work at the collection? Or isn't right?
P.S. The string quartets i have them from the Wihan Quartet.I never see yet some recommendation about it, so i m wonder if is really nice same like Vegh's or the others what i wrote.
Same and the Symphonies 2, 3, 4 from Czech Philharmonic Orchestra and Lovro Von Mataci (Supraphone).


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

My nominations: 

Best symphony complete set: Abbado or Herreweghe (for something different) or Furtwangler
Best piano concertos: Schnabel
Best piano sonatas: Schnabel or Gilels or Arrau
Best string quartets: Takacs
Best violin sonatas: Mutter
Best violin concerto: Heifetz/Munch


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Makis said:


> IF YOU DECIDED TO MAKE THE MOST NICER COLLECTION WITH ALL THE WORKS OF BEETHOVEN WHICH WOULD WAS?


You ask for too much! TOO MUCH I SAY!


----------



## Makis (Feb 22, 2012)

Couchie said:


> You ask for too much! TOO MUCH I SAY!


Yes i know, but what can i do?


----------



## Makis (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok Amfibius. I ll look for your recommendations.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

It is a difficult question (for us). You have collected up a whole lot of opinions already. If you really have none of these works then the list is acceptable. But all you'll get from members are more lists ad nauseum with their OPINIONS only. Not much point in that as far as I can see.
One point, Schnabel is the greatest Beethoven pianist ever in my opinion--but these are recordings made in the 1940's Good luck !


----------



## Makis (Feb 22, 2012)

Sure good luck. But have a point. i m not "old" at this music. Actually i start listening classical before a year and is a point for me to get oinions. And about the quenstion, sometimes i wonder if i must go buy a box set, but the problem is that when you take this disission to collect every work of him, must be realy the most nice, because i cant buy every or some from the again.


----------



## Makis (Feb 22, 2012)

cant buy some or every works of Beethoven i mean


----------



## Makis (Feb 22, 2012)

Thats why i try get opinions


----------



## Makis (Feb 22, 2012)

And what about the string quartets from Wihan?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

The Wihan Quartet are Czech and were formed in 1985 . They have won a number of international competitions and appear on the radio in the UK often.
Have a look at the following threads; Good Recent Recordings of Beethoven Symphonies and Beethove Symphonies Box-Wyn Morris. This actually has quite a few suggestions across the board including mine.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Piano Sonatas: Peter Takacs!!


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

There are lots of great recordings of LvB's works, any of the one's you've mentioned will be more than worth the money. There is no 'most nice' or 'best recording'. Since you're new to classical music you won't yet have a preferred conducting/performance style so just pick any one you mostly hear good things about and you are unlikely to be disappointed.

Karajan symphonies/Schabel piano sonatas/Vegh string quartets are probably the closest to benchmark recordings of the three most important bodies of work. But TBH you'd probably be just as happy with Barenboim/Kovacevich/Alban Berg (my ideal trio at this moment) or Harnoncourt/Kempff/Takacs or a dozen other combinations. 

Bear in mind that the Schnabel sonata recordings are quite old and the Vegh Quartet had a propensity for heavy breathing.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Something old, something new...

Symphonies - Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen/Paavo Jarvi
Piano Concertos - Lewis/Belohlavek
Violin Concerto - Mutter/HvK
String Quartets - Takacs
Cello and Piano Sonatas - Gastinel & Guy
Violin Sonatas - Cerovsek & Jumppanen
Piano Sonatas - Gulda


----------

